# Diy sanding belts for scroll saws.



## Reggie (25 Aug 2013)

Hi all, I saw this on youtube and thought I'd share it with everyone, it's a neat and simple way of making your own sanding belts for the saw, it's so simple it was a (homer) moment when I saw it, I've been looking at buying some before I found this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itRhXfyk-v8


----------



## martinka (25 Aug 2013)

I like that idea but I've not tried it because I don't like the thought of getting grit embedded in the clamp suface. I'm not sure the gap in the Hegner clamps is wide enough anyway, except maybe for really fine wet and dry. Hmm, maybe I could set up the Jet saw just for use as a sander. :-k 

For manual use, I use lolly sticks with emery cloth glued to them. Means I have to get rid of a lot of lemonade, and cider, ice lollies, but that's no great hardship for me :mrgreen: I also use emery boards, though that occasionally gets me into trouble with the wife and she insists I use my own. I've used emery cloth folded over and glued. For narrower gaps, I found emery cloth with wood glue spread on the back and allowed to dry stiffens it up enough for light use. The best tip for me came from, I think, ChrisR, and I often use a cheap pencil type gas soldering iron for removing fuzzies. The small pointed flame gives great control so that you don't set the lot alight.

Martin, with 'no sleep till Hammersmith.'


----------



## Reggie (25 Aug 2013)

Well, the grit isn't an issue, in fact, I feel it could be a bit useful  whilst researching blade clamps and blades, I read that the blades can slip due to oil getting between the clamps from new blades, the suggested fix is to get them roughed up with some wet and dry, nothing heavy, just enough to key it up and give it some teeth to grip the blades properly.

Thanks for the other tips martin


----------



## scrimper (25 Aug 2013)

Very interesting video. I might have a go at trying this. I have an old Wickes cheapo saw in the workshop that never gets used I may try using it for sanding experiments.


----------



## ChrisR (26 Aug 2013)

The best tip for me came from, I think, ChrisR, and I often use a cheap pencil type gas soldering iron for removing fuzzies. The small pointed flame gives great control so that you don't set the lot alight.

Martin, with 'no sleep till Hammersmith.'[/quote]

No I can’t claim credit for that one, Martin, wish I could, but I am going to give it a try, sounds good.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

